# New Toy



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

It's getting closer now. Tommorrow we take delivery of our first Outback. A 2006 26 foot 1 slide. I know I won't sleep much tonight. The boss of this operation picked it out and I have to say couldn't have done better myself. We replaced a 19 foot TT. If anyone else has one of these new models I'd love to hear from you. I'm told this is the first year for this model (26RKS).


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ah, the delivery of a new camper, what a great feeling! Good Luck and hope for an early spring









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

montanabound said:


> It's getting closer now. Tommorrow we take delivery of our first Outback. A 2006 26 foot 1 slide. I know I won't sleep much tonight. The boss of this operation picked it out and I have to say couldn't have done better myself. We replaced a 19 foot TT. If anyone else has one of these new models I'd love to hear from you. I'm told this is the first year for this model (26RKS).
> [snapback]71203[/snapback]​


CONGRATULATIONS, montanabound! Do try to get some sleep tonight - PDI, ya' know. Tomorrow's a big day for you, DW, & Muffin!!!

But big as tomorrow will be - TODAY is the day you became a member of our litle CyberSpace Cult!!! Now THAT'S excitement!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll drink to that!!!!!

You should too, then you'll sleep better!!!!

Congrats on the new OB.

Keep us posted on how you like the new model.

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. Take a pen and paper to the PDI tomorrow. Some techs are good others aren't but write down what you think is important to make the maiden voyage all the easier.

Welcome to Outbackers.com

bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

montanabound,

Welcome to our site. sunny Congratulations on your new 26RKS. I have the same TT and love it.







I am sure you will also. There are a few of us on the site with the same model. I know you can hardly wait till tomorrow. Post often, and you miight want to look up The Map of The Outbackers pinned under General Discussion, and fill in your info. Happy Camping.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

montanabound,

Congrats on your new Outback. I'm sure you're gonna love it. And, you're gonna love this Forum. A great bunch of Outbackers with lots of information and fun times for all!

Welcome and post often.

Let us know how your PDI went. Also, don't forget to download and print the PDI checklist.

Enjoy your maiden voyage, too.

Mark


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback. I know you will really enjoy it.It may be difficult to wait for spring after you take delivery, just as you are anxious to get it 
Welcome to the Outbackers site this will add to your enjoyment for sure.

sunny sunny

Dallas


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome montanabound to the group
And congrat on getting the Outback
Relax tomorrow will be here before you know it

Don


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for your warm welcome to this forum. You'll see a lot of me.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, montanabound!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback! Whoo Hoo!

Be sure to do a thorough PDI before you sign on the dotted line!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome the the Outbackers and congratulations on your new Outback!!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome montanabound!

Good luck with your PDI... now get some sleep. Busy day tomorrow


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new arrival.

Good luck

action

Ralph


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

montanabound,

Congrads on the new Outback and welcome to the site. Me and DW have a 26RKS.







We feel like they bulid this TT just for us. Love the rear kitchen and the whole floor plan.







I know yall will have a great time camping with your 26RKS.

Post often about all your adventures. sunny

Leon


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

montanabound

welcome to outbackers action but proceed with caution, it's been a little crazy here lately







also a big congrats on the new 26RKS









post often

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET....another Outbacker!

Congrats on the new trailer...you're made an excellent choice.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck with the new rig. Let us know how the new model performs, hope your not in the winter weather area like me and you can go out and uses it immediately. Remeber to see the parts department folks to see what you minimum needs are other than your starter kit for this new model. Not sure if you left overs from the old one will be sufficient.

Have a blast and test everything out before leaving the lot.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I keep looking in the backyard to make sure it's still there....lol. Got home with our new home about an hour and a half ago. The PDI went wonderfully. I was really pleased that our dealer was willing to spend as much time as was needed. Everything works as promised. The wife and I just sat in it for a while and grinned at each other...lol. We are just as happy as we can be.

We did run into a small snag. The dealer wasn't able to explain to me how to manually retract the slide. They are going to contact the maufacturer Monday and get back to us.

I'll keep everyone posted on the good and the bad but I'm anticipating only good.

Well, better go check again to see if she's still back there.....see you all!!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations and enjoy that new home away from home!!

Mike


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!!! Congrats!! Welcome to the family! Get those pictures posted soon. Make sure you get in on as many Outbackers rallies as you can.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Montanabound,

Congratulations on the new Outback!









I believe you will find instructions for retracting the slide in one of the pile of manuals you should have received with the trailer. It would be good to look that up before your first trip. Ours requires a certain size socket wrench, and you could be up a creek if you had a problem out in the middle of nowhere, and didn't have the right tools along!

Have fun! sunny 
And you better check out back again...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

montanabound said:


> I keep looking in the backyard to make sure it's still there....
> 
> Well, better go check again to see if she's still back there.....see you all!!!!
> [snapback]71547[/snapback]​


Good for you! Spoken like a proud dad!!! (3 months later and we still check







)

Congrats!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Congrats. Let us know on that slide issue. My manual says I have one brand but I have a different one.







Finally gave up and figured it out myself. I can only bring it in though. Can't take her out by ratchet.







Better check again. I heard a noise in your back yard.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep still there I just checked. New question......I have my baby hooked up to the house. Can I leave her plugged in without boiling my battery dry ?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have ours plugged all the time
Every couple of weeks I unplug and let the battery drain down
Then I'll plug it back in
I also check the water in the battery every couple of weeks just to be safe
Thats just me.

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

montanabound said:


> Yep still there I just checked. New question......I have my baby hooked up to the house. Can I leave her plugged in without boiling my battery dry ?
> [snapback]71595[/snapback]​


No problem leaving it =plugged in...just check the battery every 2-3 weeks.

I'm guessing you're planning to do this during the camping months. During the winter we just take the batteries off and I place them in the garage and keep them on a nice trickle charge.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

My manual is for a 2004....geez. I finally found the slide motor under the seat for the dinette.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I let ours plugged in all the time also.

I just check the battery every couple of weeks for fluid level.

So far, it hasn't needed any to be added.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey, montanabound - is she still there? Sleeping through the night yet? (You, not her







)


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hey, montanabound - is she still there? Sleeping through the night yet? (You, not her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes wolfwood she's still out there. I can just stare out the back door and can't believe we have something that nice. I'm sleeping much better but that's because she's chained to a big tree so as to not wonder off....lol.....just kidding.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

montanabound said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, montanabound - is she still there?Â Sleeping through the night yet?Â (You, not herÂ
> ...


Yeah - I understand. Roaming could be a problem until they figure out where their new home is and who loves them now. I figure mine's probably questioning the "Who loves ya, baby? part as she's been pretty much covered in snow since she came home. I figure I better check on her every night just to be sure (and, besides, it is pretty amazing to see THAT in the backyard!) I do tell her every morning to be patient - I've got a big surprise for her when the snows melt.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats, montanabound! Where are you "montana bound" from?


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

summergames84 said:


> Congrats, montanabound! Where are you "montana bound" from?
> [snapback]72363[/snapback]​


I'm from the land Of Lincoln where the winters are cold and the summers are hot. Illinois. About 100 miles South of Chicago.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> montanabound said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


At least she don't bark at night and wake the neighbors. After a little while on the chain you can graduate her to the shock collar.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm from the land Of Lincoln where the winters are cold and the summers are hot. Illinois. About 100 miles South of Chicago.


montanabound,

I grew up just outside Decatur in a little town called Forsyth, Illinois. Spent 25 years there, or so.

Mark


----------

